
Gum Expanding Dental Floss - troydavis
https://www.gumbrand.com/gumr-expanding-dental-floss.html
======
troydavis
Another thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21920556#21920754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21920556#21920754))
made me realize that other HN readers care about dental care (duh!). Expanding
floss is widely considered the most effective floss on the market.

